# ClockWorkMod Not Compatible With Jelly Bean?



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys... having some problems and need some help. Have been running AOKP M5 for a while, but decided I wanted to try Jelly Bean yesterday.

I made a nandroid of AOKP M5 and copied it off of my SD card to my computer along with all of the SD card contents incase I ran into problems. I was able to wipe/factory reset AOKP M5 from CWM and install Vicious Toro Jelly Bean V1.

Used Jelly Bean fine all day yesterday, but today I tried to fix the carrier drop down thing in Root Tools, and my phone wouldn't boot after. Booted into CWM and tried to wipe/factory reset, but it froze on formatting data for over 10 minutes.

I pulled the battery and started CWM again. This time I was able to wipe/factory reset, wipe cache, and wipe dalvik cache. After that I installed AshG's Jelly Bean ROM again, and it froze on the Google Logo while trying to boot up.

Pulled the battery again, and then I booted it again and it started up fine...

Here is the confusing part... all of my apps and data from Vicious Toro ROM were still there even though it confirmed that I wiped in CWM. I'm happy I don't have to resetup my stuff again at the moment, but I'm a little worried that CWM is saying it wiped /data and everything is still there.

Has anyone encountered this before before Jelly Bean or is this possibly a new issue with Jelly Bean ROMs not being wiped properly? Thanks


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya I haven't run into any issues as far as boot I g or anything with jds jb rom but I've noticed that when I go to update my jellybean rom I'll do a full wipe and clear cache and dalvik, format system, cache, and data and after installing the new rom my wallpaper will still be what I had before I did the full wipe. But everything else will be fresh no data is left over except for the wallpaper as far as I can tell. Weird

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

ac398 said:


> Ya I haven't run into any issues as far as boot I g or anything with jds jb rom but I've noticed that when I go to update my jellybean rom I'll do a full wipe and clear cache and dalvik, format system, cache, and data and after installing the new rom my wallpaper will still be what I had before I did the full wipe. But everything else will be fresh no data is left over except for the wallpaper as far as I can tell. Weird
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ya, this is the weirdest thing I have seen... I was prepared to setup all my stuff again after attempting to wipe and then completing a wipe, but everything was still there even though I installed a completely different ROM. I hope someone with more experience can shed some light on this issue.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just keep getting boot loops... cant stop it. I keep having to go back to stock... guess its ICS for me


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

psufan5 said:


> I just keep getting boot loops... cant stop it. I keep having to go back to stock... guess its ICS for me


Which ROM are you trying to install? Maybe CWM isn't wiping properly and causing issues for some people?


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Maybe I haven't paid attention b4 but now I notice an SDcard folder and a folder named storage. The file named storage contains a sub folder named sdcard0. Has this always been there?


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

big_limits said:


> Maybe I haven't paid attention b4 but now I notice an SDcard folder and a folder named storage. The file named storage contains a sub folder named sdcard0. Has this always been there?


Hmm... I can see it too in Root Explorer... I don't remember it there, but I may not have been paying attention previously... you may be on to something tho


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

big_limits said:


> Maybe I haven't paid attention b4 but now I notice an SDcard folder and a folder named storage. The file named storage contains a sub folder named sdcard0. Has this always been there?


No it hasn't it was created after installing jellybean


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

There is no doubt that there is something wrong with the jellybean builds and people are treating it as if its just a fluke? And overlooking the fact that's its messing up a lot of phones. I understand that's a choice but the devs creating this should at least write in there op what's going on right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NexiiNymph (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a weird issue...I've been running Vicious JB since yesterday morning with no problems, I even rebooted once and it didn't stall or anything...just booted up normally. Well, after reading thru the threads, I kinda got nervous about cwr & decided to try to flash bk to twrp, restore my backup on that recovery, then flash JB again. But, when I was in clockwork, I kept getting "no file found" errors and the scrolling was kinda crazy and wouldn't let me select anything. When I did reboot, it hung at the Google screen and I had to do 2 battery pulls to get it back going. Ughhh! I'm loving JB...but I don't wanna be forced to keep it! I'm using cmr touch (unstable apps) 5.5.0.4 beta5.
I wonder if I would be able to flash the twrp.IMG via adb???


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

RickRom said:


> Which ROM are you trying to install? Maybe CWM isn't wiping properly and causing issues for some people?


I believe this is what's happening, because I started boot looping and decided to restore a nandroid and it was a fail, it would start to restore and error out at restoring data even after wiping data, cache, and dalviche. I kept bootlooping I also decided to format system to no avail. I flashed axiom jellybean and when it did finally boot up all my data was there from the older jb rom. As if I never even wiped or flashed anything else.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

jr313 said:


> I believe this is what's happening, because I started boot looping and decided to restore a nandroid and it was a fail, it would start to restore and error out at restoring data even after wiping data, cache, and dalviche. I kept bootlooping I also decided to format system to no avail. I flashed axiom jellybean and when it did finally boot up all my data was there from the older jb rom. As if I never even wiped or flashed anything else.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Alright, so you basically had the same problem as me too except I never tried to restore my nandroid, so I'm not sure if it would have worked or not for me. I wonder why CWM would not be wiping properly anymore? I'm not well versed in how CWM works, but, I'm guessing the location for /data and /system is different in Jelly Bean?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

NexiiNymph said:


> I had a weird issue...I've been running Vicious JB since yesterday morning with no problems, I even rebooted once and it didn't stall or anything...just booted up normally. Well, after reading thru the threads, I kinda got nervous about cwr & decided to try to flash bk to twrp, restore my backup on that recovery, then flash JB again. But, when I was in clockwork, I kept getting "no file found" errors and the scrolling was kinda crazy and wouldn't let me select anything. When I did reboot, it hung at the Google screen and I had to do 2 battery pulls to get it back going. Ughhh! I'm loving JB...but I don't wanna be forced to keep it! I'm using cmr touch (unstable apps) 5.5.0.4 beta5.
> I wonder if I would be able to flash the twrp.IMG via adb???


You could flash TWR but you would loose all the nandroids you made on CWMR. If I were you I would just start getting use to Jelly Bean stay stock for a few weeks u till 4.1 hits AOSP. I know that's what I'm gonna do. Jelly Bean is really nice and super fast as well


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> ... If I were you I would just start getting use to Jelly Bean stay stock for a few weeks u till 4.1 hits AOSP. I know that's what I'm gonna do. Jelly Bean is really nice and super fast as well


That's what I'm gonna do, unless some weirdness happens in which case I'll just go back to "out-of-the-box". Running variBean v3 with the stock JB kernel and see no reason to go back to AOKP (was on M5 / Faux 17). Performance and battery management are great on JB,


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Just saw this thread on XDA... maybe this make work better than the methods we have been using...



> [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]First I would like to say that I have had very few problems on Jelly Bean, and I have used just about every ROM and kernel combination in the last two days.[/background]
> IF you have any issues follow this
> 
> How To Flash Jelly Bean
> ...


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28067565&postcount=723


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

I highly recommend TWRP for all of you CWM users having issues. I have made countless jellybean backups and restored even ICS from JB. I have not had any issues running TWRP.


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

GRZLA said:


> I highly recommend TWRP for all of you CWM users having issues. I have made countless jellybean backups and restored even ICS from JB. I have not had any issues running TWRP.


If I remember correctly, it is possible to switch recoveries without disturbing the ROM and files I have on my SD card? May give it a shot if I can easily switch it out.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

RickRom said:


> If I remember correctly, it is possible to switch recoveries without disturbing the ROM and files I have on my SD card? May give it a shot if I can easily switch it out.


Yes. Although backups made with CWM will not work with TWRP, and visa versa.

Edit: Also, without reading through, I've had no issues with TWRP, just to add my experience in there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would use twrp and do a system wipe along with everything that gets wiped... Works great for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wyrdtrtle (Jul 7, 2011)

I am constantly amazed that anybody does any dev work at all. Some people just cannot grasp the fact that the"op" is just as new to JB as the rest of us and cannot possibly find every single glitch before posting these leaks. I want so bad to Mushroom stamp every crybaby that posts "the op should have", you are supposed to be reasonably intelligent creatures that understand if you want everything spoon fed to you, flash back stock and stfu. Leaks, and ports are going to have glitches, its nobody's job to make sure you can walk and chew gum at the same time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the Galaxy Nexus running AOKP Build 40 and ClockworkMod Recovery 5.8.0.2. I went to JD jellbean v3 and back to AOKP with no problems at all restoring from my CWM backup

I have not tried to backup or restore a JellyBean ROM


----------



## NexiiNymph (Jul 16, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> You could flash TWR but you would loose all the nandroids you made on CWMR. If I were you I would just start getting use to Jelly Bean stay stock for a few weeks u till 4.1 hits AOSP. I know that's what I'm gonna do. Jelly Bean is really nice and super fast as well


Yeah, that's what I'm gonna do...I luv AOKP, but the smoothness and fluidity of JB is ridiculous!


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Again I don't know but the "storage" folder has only group read and execute permissions.... maybe this is a problem with cwm and wipes etc..


----------



## bwhite757 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just a quick note, I ran into pretty much the same issues with TWRP recovery. Had to go back and use Nexus Root Toolkit and restore the factory 4.0.2 img to get the phone to boot past the Google screen. Don't know what the issue is, but it's across all the recoveries. I have tried every one of the variations of JellyBean on rootzwiki right now, and all of them work great until I reboot. My phone just won't do it.

I have also noticed that once JB is installed, no recovery can wipe my Data, and when trying to restore nandroids, errors arise when trying to restore the data. I love JB, but I guess I'll have to give the Dev's time to figure out the issue.


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

bwhite757 said:


> Just a quick note, I ran into pretty much the same issues with TWRP recovery. Had to go back and use Nexus Root Toolkit and restore the factory 4.0.2 img to get the phone to boot past the Google screen. Don't know what the issue is, but it's across all the recoveries. I have tried every one of the variations of JellyBean on rootzwiki right now, and all of them work great until I reboot. My phone just won't do it.
> 
> I have also noticed that once JB is installed, no recovery can wipe my Data, and when trying to restore nandroids, errors arise when trying to restore the data. I love JB, but I guess I'll have to give the Dev's time to figure out the issue.


Yeah, something strange is happening to a lot of people... not sure what is going on... I've never not been able to wipe data before.


----------



## Eak (Dec 28, 2011)

Can this tool from Koush be use to build a JB specific recovery?

http://builder.clockworkmod.com/


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Was able to clear everything by wiping /data and /system individually and flashing the superwipescript.... running a clean install of 4.1 now... be sure to try these steps if you are having problems.


----------



## Anton2009 (Jan 24, 2012)

This has happened to me twice so far. First time it booted fine (switched between JB roms) and 2nd time just happened 5 minutes ago. I started freaking out because it wouldn't get past the Google logo, but after just wiping data + cache, and flashing a JB rom, I let it sit at the Google logo for like 3 minutes, it started booting... "Android is upgrading... Optimizing app..." so obviously nothing wiped. Previous wipes HAVE WORKED BEFORE though, so I really don't understand WHY wiping only works some of the time and other times it doesn't!? WTH? At least it should be consistent... either wipe all the time or wipe none of the time...?


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

I had a problem switching between JB ROMS as as well. I wiped everything, but when I booted up all my apps were still there so nothing was actually wiped. Also, none of my nandroid worked and I got an error when trying trying to restore data.


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

From what I've seen in other threads, CWM Touch is not working with JB, but regular CWM works fine and TWRP also works.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

havens1515 said:


> From what I've seen in other threads, CWM Touch is not working with JB, but regular CWM works fine and TWRP also works.


I was able to flash Vicious JB using CWM touch. I was also able to switch back & forth several times between ICS & JB using nandroids with CWMT. No prooblems on my end.


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Everyone should try flashing the superwipescript also


----------



## jamezelle (Jun 10, 2011)

any update on this?

I couldnt copy superwipescript to /data/media "this filesystem is read only", so i tried remount,rw for /data but that didn't work. I was able to manually copy the exclude.sh and bash to /tmp and run what the updater-script does manually but of course it couldnt delete anything from data with the same read only error. I know a fastboot -w will wipe data but its a PITA backing up sdcard via adb every time JB randomly decides not to boot.

I'm thinking the issue might be due to the barrier=1 mount option now included for /data (not sure if this was also used for ICS)


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

jamezelle said:


> any update on this?
> 
> I couldnt copy superwipescript to /data/media "this filesystem is read only", so i tried remount,rw for /data but that didn't work. I was able to manually copy the exclude.sh and bash to /tmp and run what the updater-script does manually but of course it couldnt delete anything from data with the same read only error. I know a fastboot -w will wipe data but its a PITA backing up sdcard via adb every time JB randomly decides not to boot.
> 
> I'm thinking the issue might be due to the barrier=1 mount option now included for /data (not sure if this was also used for ICS)


I thought you just flash the superwipescript zip before flashing a rom?


----------



## relkma (Jun 13, 2011)

RickRom said:


> I thought you just flash the superwipescript zip before flashing a rom?


Ya that's what I thought too.. confused now..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wade_0 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've given up on trying to backup or restore anything, since I've had zero luck getting it to work with either CWMTouch or TWRP after flashing a JB rom. When I was running the first JB leaks, I decided I wanted to go back to my ICS backup because battery life was horrible, so I tried to restore with CWM, and it failed on restoring /data. Then last night before installing a new ROM based on the 4.1.1 AOSP I decided to switch to TWRP and used it to make a backup of my current ROM (JellyBelly 2.6) so that I could revert if I decided the AOSP build wasn't ready yet. Well, I decided it wasn't quite there feature wise and decided to roll back, so I restored the TWRP backup and no errors were reported. Success! But when I booted into the restored ROM I had no notification bar and no navigation bar, which makes the phone all but useless. I tried dirty flashing the ROM again but couldn't get the notification/nav to ever come back. So I just went back to the AOSP JB ROM and decided to wait it out until someone figures out what the deal is with nandroid backups not working on JB.


----------



## wcombs (Jul 4, 2012)

Has anyone reached out to Koush concerning this? He has always emailed me back within a couple hours. I'm having the same issues as everyone else, spent 6 hours fixing my phone this weekend... twice. Each time a standard reboot hosed my nexus. Then in cw recovery I would always get an error with /data. Fast boot flash of stock 404 was the only thing I could do... and yes I did a super wipe. Back on liquid smooth 1.5mr1 for the time being...


----------



## thegratefuldead (May 27, 2012)

RickRom said:


> I thought you just flash the superwipescript zip before flashing a rom?


That is what you do
Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## wcombs (Jul 4, 2012)

I sent Koush a link to this on G+.... I'm wondering if Clockwork Recovery 6 addresses some of these issues...


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

wcombs said:


> I sent Koush a link to this on G+.... I'm wondering if Clockwork Recovery 6 addresses some of these issues...


Yes it does. Using cwm 6.0.0.5 now and no issues whatsoever. Saves room on sd! Its great! Faster too! I was using twrp but my #1 rom is on rom manager so after Koush updated cwm, I installed. I've flashed 3 or 4 times (Jb) and all is good. As of now 6.0.0.5 is latest. You can grab it on cwm/rom manager site, fastboot it or just install via rom manager its already on rom manager pro. I'm using the non touch version. All is fine. 

CM10 Skank/Trinity alpha 31


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

Here's a link: http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager You can just go to your variant and pick touch or regular.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet, just grabbed the 6.0.0.5 touch! Thanks for the link.


----------



## wcombs (Jul 4, 2012)

Ive got it too, very nice improvement! Flashed XeonHD with no problems. BUT I wiped data cache and system for good measure. Clean flashes for me from now on. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

I always wipe before I flash! Hah, that would sound a whole lot different outside of an Android Forum!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

Just saw this and Im gonna give it a shot: Had to roll back to 5.8.3.1 cwm earlier cuz had probs on 6.0.0.5. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30330-recoverytouch-based-clockworkmod-recovery/#entry828893
Cwm 5.8.3.1 actually works fine. This is a newer test version and I figure it can't hurt to try.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

RickRom said:


> Hey guys... having some problems and need some help. Have been running AOKP M5 for a while, but decided I wanted to try Jelly Bean yesterday.
> 
> I made a nandroid of AOKP M5 and copied it off of my SD card to my computer along with all of the SD card contents incase I ran into problems. I was able to wipe/factory reset AOKP M5 from CWM and install Vicious Toro Jelly Bean V1.
> 
> ...


omg I had a similar problem but I was using TWRP. I didn't know sometimes the phone sits at the bootloader for longer then 10 seconds so I freaked and did a battery pull. I then went back to reflash the rom, but before doing that I wipred data and i even hit wipe system as I flashed everything I rebooted the phone and the phone turned on with all my stuff stil on the phone. I didnt even have to log into my google account.


----------



## jim_bexley_speed (May 19, 2012)

Same weird issues even on the newest Clockwork Touch. On Jelly Belly 4.1.1, changing brightness settings seems to break the rom. The settings don't stick, and then if I reboot the phone, it never gets past the Google logo. Tried wiping cache and dalvik, didn't do anything. Tried to restore Nandroid made with newest CWRT, and get the 'can't restore data' message. Had that since first flashing Vicious-Toro. Cannot restore any nandroids.

So, decide to just wipe everything, as I have a TiBu backup of all my apps and data. Wipe EVERYTHING - cache, dalvik, factory reset, format data, cache, system, superwipe, and then go to flash Jelly Belly back. Get an error flashing, (section - 7 or something like that), pull the battery and try again, flashes fine. Flash gapps and fix permissions, then reboot. Phone boots like it does for a new install, takes a while, and then loads like I never wiped anything. All my apps and settings are there, didn't even have to log into my Google Account. After a superwipe, go figure.

So my phone is fine, I just find it a little disconcerting that every now and then I just cannot boot past the Google logo. And that CWRT seems to not work right. Weird. Anyone else have these weird issues?


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

I gave up and switched to TWRP... haven't had any problems since.


----------



## jim_bexley_speed (May 19, 2012)

RickRom said:


> I gave up and switched to TWRP... haven't had any problems since.


Thanks, just installed Goo Manager and then flashed TWRP, looks great. Flashed Jelly Belly 4.0 fine, hopefully no issues!


----------

